# Got first leg on CD today!



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

First Leg of CD at Waukesha WI Show - - Score was 185 (out of 200) and I lost the team 11 points, Minka lost the team only 4 points :roll eyes: Yesterday we tried for our first leg and bombed. Beginner errors and new context for both of us. Today we not only got our leg but first place! Yahoo! We have room for improvement but it is a good start


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So happy for you guys. Blue is most definitely her color! And she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats to you both!!!! I love to see a German Shepherd take first place........they look so good in blue!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good work! Congrats!:groovy:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! Our first time at a herding trial was a disaster the first day too. It was so bad I almost didn't go through with the even the second day it was so bad but he did really well the 2nd day and we got our first leg. You gotta start somewhere! Congratulations to you both


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good start? No way, it's a GREAT start!

CONGRATS!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go! Hope to do the same one day with my pup..just saw he is related to your girl...Erri is his grandfather!


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

woohoo!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice!!! Congrats!! (Love the pic).


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------

